# Cheese bags



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I hope this is where is I post this, (I forgot if I asked where to post this :blush2 so I don't know if I should wait for an answer) I will have cheese bags for sale. I have boiled the bleached muslin, then washed it in hot water and dried in in a hot dryer, so it should have shrunk all it will shrink. I also self turned the top edge as well as used the bias tape for extra strength. $6.00 each, 2/$10.00, 3/$14.00 plus postage. Please pm me for more info. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Carolyn - just checking in since I haven't heard from you. Do you think you'll have bags for sale?

Trisha


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I received my cheese bags from Carolyn. It included a hand written note explaining that she has been offline for several weeks.
The bags are just lovely and I hope things settle down for her and she is able to join us again here at DGI soon.

Trisha


----------

